

What I Learned From Side Projects - daleharvey
http://daverupert.com/2010/12/40-things-i-learned-from-side-projects/

======
ldh
_Being the lone developer at an small frontend-y design shop, we haven’t
really needed a version control system, FTP suits our needs pretty well. Sure
you can play Git by yourself, but its boring and unfulfilling. Git is really
better when at least 2 people are involved. /innuendo_

I couldn't disagree more.

~~~
angelbob
That. Being able to "git init" and check in from there without needing to set
anything up is so, so awesome.

------
robotron
So... all the latest buzzwords or technologies that anyone already following
such things knows are hot. Gotcha.

~~~
daleharvey
its little to do with "whats hot", I just thought it was a good idea to sit
down and quantify exactly what you have been spending your spare time doing
and what skills you have learned.

If you dont find things interesting, please just dont upvote, there isnt any
need for snarky replies

------
jscore
What I learned from reading this post: Nothing

